# Traveling with young hedgie — overprotective mother



## ashley_thisbe (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello, hello!

I just got my first hedgie on Valentine's Day, and she's 6 weeks old. I am making an hour-and-a-half trip by car next Thursday until Saturday, and I was hoping for advice on what to do. I want to bring her with me, but I think that she's quilling — so I don't want to make her more uncomfortable than she already is. However, I'm concerned about leaving her with my roommates as they won't give her much attention, and I think she needs it given that she's so young. Which do you think is the best option?

Thank you so much!

Ashley


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would try taking her on a few short car trips (around the block, then around a few neighborhoods, then around town, etc.) and see how she handles it. The biggest concern I'd have would be carsickness, since some hedgehogs can get it very badly. The next big thing would be making sure you have someplace for her cage wherever you're going, and will be able to make sure she stays warm and not bothered by strangers or any other animals when you're not around. For only a couple days though, you may find that it's easier to leave her with your roommates - traveling with hedgehogs can involve a lot of stuff (cage, food, wheel, heating set up, hedgehog, extra bedding, cleaning supplies, etc.), which can be a pain for such a short trip. She won't be any worse for the wear with no cuddles for a couple of days, as long as they make sure she has fresh food/water each evening, check her cage temp, and make sure they look her over for a few minutes at least to be sure she's in good health, no wheel-related injuries, and not hibernating. If you can trust them to do that much, personally I'd just let her stay home.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Bring her with you. Buy a 110qt sterlite container and it will fit all her stuff including her wheel and fleece. They are only around $10-$15. at Walmart. She'll travel fine with a flannel blanket wrapped around her as a sleeping bag. Don't forget her food, paper towels and baby wipes! You should put her in a travel case and use a seatbelt to strap it in.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

As Kelsey mentioned, if your room mates will feed/water her and make sure she is warm enough and not tried to hibernate, she will be fine without handling for a couple of days. 

If you do take her, you will need to have her in a hard sided cat carrier, buckled into the vehicle. At your destination, you will need a 100% escape proof and enter proof cage. What a hedgehog won't escape out of at home, they just might when in a different environment. If where you are going has other animals, you want her safe from them which means a sturdy cage with a lid. Some of the larger cat carriers will fit a bucket wheel so the carrier could be used as a cage as well for the few days you are away.


----------



## ashley_thisbe (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you all for the feedback! I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet, but it makes me feel much better knowing the different options/things to be aware of. I appreciate all of the help! =) <3


----------

